# IAA in Frankfurt



## marvinj (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo 
War jemand von euch schon auf der IAA?
gibt es dort Bereiche, die nur von der Presse oder Fachbesuchern betreten werden dürfen?
Ich würde diese Messe gerne mal besuchen, wenn es aber so ist wie die CeBit, wo ich zum Glück Fachbesucher bin, dann muss ich für ein entsprechendes Ticket echt abwägen. Möchte z.B. Audi gerne sehen.
Gruß
marvinj


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2015)

Die normalen Hersteller kannst du alle Besuchen.
Bei Ferrari und Konsorten kommt du allerdings nicht rein.
WAr bis jetzt aber immer nur als normaler Besucher da, deswegen weiss ich nicht wie es als Fachbesucher ist.
Btw, wenn du als normaler Besucher hinfährst, dann in der Woche.
Am Wochenende ist es einfach viel zu voll.


----------



## marvinj (23. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die normalen Hersteller kannst du alle Besuchen.
> Bei Ferrari und Konsorten kommt du allerdings nicht rein.
> WAr bis jetzt aber immer nur als normaler Besucher da, deswegen weiss ich nicht wie es als Fachbesucher ist.
> Btw, wenn du als normaler Besucher hinfährst, dann in der Woche.
> Am Wochenende ist es einfach viel zu voll.



Danke für deine Antwort.
Dass die Premiumhersteller da keine Trottel zu ihren 200000€ Autos lassen, ist verständlich. 
Meinst du das lohnt sich?
Vllt. kann emand anderes noch was zu den Fachbesuchern sagen 
Bzw. hast du bestimmte Restriktionen, die nur anderen Vorbehanlten ist, gemerkt? Also Außnahme von Premium und co.
Dachte mir schon dass es in der Woche sinnvoller ist


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2015)

Naja, gibt halt die tollen Lounges der Hersteller, da kommt halt auch nicht rein.
Aber es gibt ja noch mehr als Autos zu sehen.
Zubehör gibts ja auch ne ganze Menge.
Normalerweise auch Fahrten im Geländewagen, was sehr interessant ist.
Kart fahren und ne Motorradshow sollte es auch geben.
Wenn du noch nie da warst, dann hast du ne Menge zum gucken und ausprobieren.
Ich war das letzte Mal nur 2 Stunden da, hauptsächlich um mein jetziges Auto zu begutachten.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2015)

Am Wochenende würde ich mir das nicht nochmal antun. An den Wochentage ist sie ganz interessant.


----------



## marvinj (24. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, gibt halt die tollen Lounges der Hersteller, da kommt halt auch nicht rein.
> Aber es gibt ja noch mehr als Autos zu sehen.
> Zubehör gibts ja auch ne ganze Menge.
> Normalerweise auch Fahrten im Geländewagen, was sehr interessant ist.
> ...



Klingt interessant 
Gut 




Olstyle schrieb:


> Am Wochenende würde ich mir das nicht nochmal antun. An den Wochentage ist sie ganz interessant.



Ich versuche unter der woche hinzukommen, mit Begleitung könnte es aber schwierig werden dann...


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2015)

Zur Not nen Tag Urlaub nehmen und gleich morgens da sein, da ist noch nicht so viel los.
Wenn ihr da was zu essen kaufen wollt, nehmt genug Geld mit, das ist nicht gerade so billig.


----------



## marvinj (24. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Zur Not nen Tag Urlaub nehmen und gleich morgens da sein, da ist noch nicht so viel los.
> Wenn ihr da was zu essen kaufen wollt, nehmt genug Geld mit, das ist nicht gerade so billig.



Alles klar, danke für die Tipps 
Jetzt bloß noch wissen, ob sich Fachbesucher lohnt^^

Edit:
Grade das hier im Archiv der IAA 2009 gefunden, sollte im Prinzip dasselbe sein:


> Fachbesuchertage der IAA bieten die Möglichkeit, die Messe für  berufliche Zwecke noch vor den Publikumstagen zu besuchen. Eine  spezielle Akkreditierung als Fachbesucher ist nicht nötig, aber es  gelten spezielle Eintrittskarten und spezielle Ticketpreise für diese  Messetage.



Ich editiere mich nochmal, habe etwas versteckt exakt den selben Wortlaut auf der aktuellen Homepage gefunden.
Also normalo Ticket und fertig 
IAA-Tickets âˆ£ IAA 2015


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (27. Juli 2015)

Ich war einmal in Frankfurt am Wochenende. Tu dir das nicht an.

In Hannover auf der IAA ist am WE ja nicht wenig los, aber Frankfurt ist echt nicht feierlich.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2015)

IAA in Hannover?


----------



## s-icon (27. Juli 2015)

Nutzfahrzeuge


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (27. Juli 2015)

Jau, in Hannover ist die NFZ IAA.

Die Wechseln sich seit den 90zigern glaub ab. Davor war alles in Hannover, seitdem im stätigen Wechsel. IN Graden Jahren in Hannover (2014,2016,2018....) und in ungraden Jahren in Frankfurt(M.) (2015,2017,2019...)

Ist, bin ich der Meinung, auch für Leute interessant, die nicht so das NFZ-Interesse haben (Triff auf mich nun nicht wirklich zu.   ), vorallem weils grade unter der Woche viele Geschenke gibt. Und vorallem: Man kann mal nen Einblick in die Technik und Verarbeitung der etwas "größeren" Autos bekommen. Viele sind da erstaunt, dass das Niveau da schon bald auf PKW-Höhe liegt.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2015)

Achja, da war ja was.
Ich denk immer nicht an die Nutzfahrzeuge.


----------



## marvinj (29. Juli 2015)

Stimmt, da werde ich dann nächstes Jahr auch mal hin, ist hier ja gleich umme Ecke


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (29. Juli 2015)

Ist immer wieder ne tolle Erfahrung.  ^^

Ich werd nächstes Jahr mal schauen, dass ichs mal unter der Woche schaffe. Dann darf ich ja endlich allein Auto Fahren, da störts nicht, wenn ich kein Taxi habe 

Am Wochenende würd ichs nicht mehr machen, gerade wenn man mal in die Fahrzeuge reinschauen will. Da ist dann immer soviel los... *kotz*
Letztes Jahr war es auch so, dass es am WE kaum Gratis-"goodies" gab.


----------



## marvinj (29. Juli 2015)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Ist immer wieder ne tolle Erfahrung.  ^^
> 
> Ich werd nächstes Jahr mal schauen, dass ichs mal unter der Woche schaffe. Dann darf ich ja endlich allein Auto Fahren, da störts nicht, wenn ich kein Taxi habe
> 
> ...



Ich versuchs dann auch unter der Woche, nehme ich mir nen Gleittag oder so )


----------

